# VIA Preference posting time



## Anderson (Aug 31, 2012)

What is everyone else's experience on this front? I signed up when I went to book my tickets, and I'm just wondering it takes them to post the points. With AGR, I'm used to a week or two (sometimes less for a NEC train), so is that a good expectation here?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 31, 2012)

Your points will easily post within that time frame, it not sooner.

 

I haven’t been on VIA since electronic ticketing was recently introduced so it might even be faster now.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 13, 2012)

Anderson said:


> What is everyone else's experience on this front? I signed up when I went to book my tickets, and I'm just wondering it takes them to post the points. With AGR, I'm used to a week or two (sometimes less for a NEC train), so is that a good expectation here?


It's been nearly two weeks......so did your preference points post?


----------



## Anderson (Sep 13, 2012)

Ah, yes they did. Sorry...meant to post here. One leg was up within about 3 days, the other a day or two later. AGR actually took a little longer to post, for comparison.


----------

